# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Brussels Sprouts

## Mister D

Anyone have an recipes or tips? I eat a wide variety of vegetables and would like to add this to my diet but my few encounters with Brussels sprouts left me a little wary. They seemed bitter but I'd imagine the right technique combined with some fat would change that.

----------


## garyo

> Anyone have an recipes or tips? I eat a wide variety of vegetables and would like to add this to my diet but my few encounters with Brussels sprouts left me a little wary. They seemed bitter but I'd imagine the right technique combined with some fat would change that.


cook them with boiled eggs and lard and hope you don't self combust. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Mister D (04-29-2013)

----------


## Guest

Deep fry them and add balsamic.

----------

Mister D (04-29-2013)

----------


## Common

> Anyone have an recipes or tips? I eat a wide variety of vegetables and would like to add this to my diet but my few encounters with Brussels sprouts left me a little wary. They seemed bitter but I'd imagine the right technique combined with some fat would change that.


  I love brussel sprouts just steamed, I also like them roasted. You can try this Mr D rub brussel sprouts down with olive oil and just roast them in the oven. 
  Or you can blanche them along with broccoli, chop both down very fine mix them together, then saute olive oil and garlic and mixe that throught the chopped sprouts and broccoli.

----------

Mister D (04-29-2013)

----------


## Common

> Deep fry them and add balsamic.


  Hmm thats new to me Rina never had them that way

----------


## Guest

> Hmm thats new to me Rina never had them that way


I had them that way in Rome.  Delicious!

----------


## OceanloverOH

Brussels sprouts always seemed bitter to me too....so I've steered clear of them for years.  It's one of the very few vegetables I don't eat.  However, I found this recipe and the author swears if you cut the choke out, the sprouts will not be bitter.  YOU give it a try and if they're good, let me know and I'll try them.  My friend D, my guinea pig........lol

Roasted Brussels Sprouts

1 to 1-1/2 lbs Brussels sprouts, ends trimmed and yellow leaves removed  
3 Tbsp olive oil 
1 tsp kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.  Make sure you remove the "choke" that's at the bottom of each sprout so they will not be bitter.  Then cut each sprout in half if you prefer a crunchier vegetable rather than "creamy" in the middle.  Place prepared Brussels sprouts, olive oil, kosher salt, and pepper in a large resealable plastic bag. Seal tightly, and shake to coat. Pour onto a baking sheet, and place on center oven rack.  Roast in the preheated oven for 30 to 45 minutes, shaking pan every 5 to 7 minutes for even browning. Reduce heat when necessary to prevent burning. Brussels sprouts should be darkest brown, almost black, when done. Adjust seasoning with kosher salt, if necessary. Serve immediately.

----------

Common (04-29-2013),Mister D (04-29-2013)

----------


## countryboy

I just microwave frozen Brussels sprouts, then add a healthy dollop of Smart Balance and a little garlic salt and parmesan cheese. Yum!

----------


## Mister D

> I love brussel sprouts just steamed, I also like them roasted. You can try this Mr D rub brussel sprouts down with olive oil and just roast them in the oven. 
>   Or you can blanche them along with broccoli, chop both down very fine mix them together, then saute olive oil and garlic and mixe that throught the chopped sprouts and broccoli.


A quick blanching should remove some of the bitterness. That's a great idea.

----------


## Mister D

> Deep fry them and add balsamic.


I hate even the aroma of balsamic vinegar and I say that as an Italian. Yuck. Now the deep frying...

----------


## Mister D

> Brussels sprouts always seemed bitter to me too....so I've steered clear of them for years.  It's one of the very few vegetables I don't eat.  However, I found this recipe and the author swears if you cut the choke out, the sprouts will not be bitter.  YOU give it a try and if they're good, let me know and I'll try them.  My friend D, my guinea pig........lol
> 
> Roasted Brussels Sprouts
> 
> 1 to 1-1/2 lbs Brussels sprouts, ends trimmed and yellow leaves removed  
> 3 Tbsp olive oil 
> 1 tsp kosher salt 
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.  Make sure you remove the "choke" that's at the bottom of each sprout so they will not be bitter.  Then cut each sprout in half if you prefer a crunchier vegetable rather than "creamy" in the middle.  Place prepared Brussels sprouts, olive oil, kosher salt, and pepper in a large resealable plastic bag. Seal tightly, and shake to coat. Pour onto a baking sheet, and place on center oven rack.  Roast in the preheated oven for 30 to 45 minutes, shaking pan every 5 to 7 minutes for even browning. Reduce heat when necessary to prevent burning. Brussels sprouts should be darkest brown, almost black, when done. Adjust seasoning with kosher salt, if necessary. Serve immediately.


Wow that's simple. I'll give it a try and report back. They have nice fresh ones where I get the grass fed beef. I'll give it a shot this weekend.

----------


## Common

> Brussels sprouts always seemed bitter to me too....so I've steered clear of them for years.  It's one of the very few vegetables I don't eat.  However, I found this recipe and the author swears if you cut the choke out, the sprouts will not be bitter.  YOU give it a try and if they're good, let me know and I'll try them.  My friend D, my guinea pig........lol
> 
> Roasted Brussels Sprouts
> 
> 1 to 1-1/2 lbs Brussels sprouts, ends trimmed and yellow leaves removed  
> 3 Tbsp olive oil 
> 1 tsp kosher salt 
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.  Make sure you remove the "choke" that's at the bottom of each sprout so they will not be bitter.  Then cut each sprout in half if you prefer a crunchier vegetable rather than "creamy" in the middle.  Place prepared Brussels sprouts, olive oil, kosher salt, and pepper in a large resealable plastic bag. Seal tightly, and shake to coat. Pour onto a baking sheet, and place on center oven rack.  Roast in the preheated oven for 30 to 45 minutes, shaking pan every 5 to 7 minutes for even browning. Reduce heat when necessary to prevent burning. Brussels sprouts should be darkest brown, almost black, when done. Adjust seasoning with kosher salt, if necessary. Serve immediately.


  Yep thats how I do it, I dont use much salt next time im going to try some minced garlic

----------


## Common

> A quick blanching should remove some of the bitterness. That's a great idea.


  Alot of the bitterness you get with brussell sprouts, is one they pick them too damn soon to increase shelf life but it lowers the quality and if you get them at very end or the beginning of the season. Properly ripened brussel sprouts are not bitter. Some people just hate the taste of them. I eat them often my wife prefers brocolli asparagus or cauliflower. I love them all

----------


## Maximatic

I've never noticed any bitter taste to Brussels sprouts. There's a gene that causes green vegetables to taste especially bad to some people. I think it heightens sensitivity to the bitter taste. If you have a kid who hates vegetables, it's probably not psychological, and the kid is probably not just picky. Things taste different to different people.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21147709
I think that's the right link.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

I cook my brussels with a cube of chicken bullion, onion, a dash of garlic, and a bit of salt. Yum~

----------

Common (04-29-2013),Mister D (04-30-2013)

----------


## Common

> I cook my brussels with a cube of chicken bullion, onion, a dash of garlic, and a bit of salt. Yum~



 That sounds good

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Yep thats how I do it, I dont use much salt next time im going to try some minced garlic


Ooooo, I bet they would be good with minced garlic added to the baggie of oil, salt and pepper!  And cooking them in chicken buillion sounds good too......now I'm gonna have to try a couple of these things (but I'll still let Mr. Guinea Pig go first, lol!)

----------

Common (04-29-2013)

----------


## Common

> Ooooo, I bet they would be good with minced garlic added to the baggie of oil, salt and pepper!  And cooking them in chicken buillion sounds good too......now I'm gonna have to try a couple of these things (but I'll still let Mr. Guinea Pig go first, lol!)


  Aw poor Mr D how you use him Oceanlady  :Smile:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Aw poor Mr D how you use him Oceanlady


Aw, @Mister D and I are good friends......just like you and me!

----------

Mister D (04-30-2013)

----------


## Mister D

> I cook my brussels with a cube of chicken bullion, onion, a dash of garlic, and a bit of salt. Yum~


Hmmm...that sounds good too. I would use a quality stock but same idea.

----------


## Archer

> Anyone have an recipes or tips? I eat a wide variety of vegetables and would like to add this to my diet but my few encounters with Brussels sprouts left me a little wary. They seemed bitter but I'd imagine the right technique combined with some fat would change that.


Grill them on a flat iron with bacon or you can do it in the oven.

----------


## Mister D

> I've never noticed any bitter taste to Brussels sprouts. There's a gene that causes green vegetables to taste especially bad to some people. I think it heightens sensitivity to the bitter taste. If you have a kid who hates vegetables, it's probably not psychological, and the kid is probably not just picky. Things taste different to different people.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21147709
> I think that's the right link.


I like kale and turnip greens lightly cooked. They're bitter but a minute under some heat reduces the taste. The only greens I thought were too bitter (read downright inedible) were dandelion greens. Tossed a plate of linguine and dandelions straight in the garbage. I couldn't choke it down.

----------


## Guest

I put kale in a bowl with olive oil and sea salt, get it all mixed up, then bake it.  Awesome chips.

----------

Archer (04-30-2013)

----------


## Mister D

> I put kale in a bowl with olive oil and sea salt, get it all mixed up, then bake it.  Awesome chips.


I have a friend who does that. I haven't tried it yet. I like it over pasta with heaps of garlic.

----------


## Archer

> I put kale in a bowl with olive oil and sea salt, get it all mixed up, then bake it.  Awesome chips.


Fresh or frozen? I generally use fresh.

----------


## Guest

> Fresh or frozen? I generally use fresh.


Fresh.

----------


## Archer

> Fresh.


What time you cooking? I will bring my crowd up for dinner!

----------


## Mister D

Frozen greens sound like they would be difficult to work with it...and mushy.

----------


## Maximatic

I can't remember ever trying to eat Kale. I know some people do, but I always thought of it as a garnish. I can't imagine how Kale can turn into chips. How the hell do you do that?

----------


## Guest

> I can't remember ever trying to eat Kale. I know some people do, but I always thought of it as a garnish. I can't imagine how Kale can turn into chips. How the hell do you do that?


The olive oil semi-deep fries it as it bakes on high heat.  Just trust me.  It works.

----------


## Common

> I like kale and turnip greens lightly cooked. They're bitter but a minute under some heat reduces the taste. The only greens I thought were too bitter (read downright inedible) were dandelion greens. Tossed a plate of linguine and dandelions straight in the garbage. I couldn't choke it down.


   My grandmother could make dente di leone <dandelions> salad and it wasnt bitter at all or Linguine cicoria, <pasta with dandelions> I hated pickin them damn things it was either pick or get the wooden spoon, grandma was da boss.

----------


## Mister D

> My grandmother could make dente di leone <dandelions> salad and it wasnt bitter at all or Linguine cicoria, <pasta with dandelions> I hated pickin them damn things it was either pick or get the wooden spoon, grandma was da boss.


Hook me up with a tip if you have one. They were AWFUL when I made that dish. Inedible.

----------


## Cap

My wife salts and fries them in butter until they're burnt.

Not a joke - they're fantastic this way.

----------

Mister D (04-30-2013)

----------


## Mister D

> My wife salts and fries them in butter until they're burnt.
> 
> Not a joke - they're fantastic this way.


I like what I've heard so far on this thread.

----------


## Common

I forgot to mention I never buy Brussel sprouts that have had the outter leaves removed and the stem trimmed. I have found them to be the most bitter. I prefer them more in the natural state and I trim them myself.

----------


## Mister D

> I forgot to mention I never buy Brussel sprouts that have had the outter leaves removed and the stem trimmed. I have found them to be the most bitter. I prefer them more in the natural state and I trim them myself.


I see them attached to some kind of stem or braid of some kind. They don't appear trimmed.

----------


## Archer

@Rina_Dragonborn I had a dream about you last night. Long story leading up to it but You cooked me and my crowd the sprouts.

A dream about eating sprouts. I must have been hungry.

----------

